# [SOLVED] No 'net' in /etc/conf.d

## devoid

Hello everyone.

Finally I've installed Gentoo (3rd try), system is booting correctly and I think everything is fine but:

I wanted to install xorg and other stuff, I had weird problem with DNS (anyway errors said something with name resolving), I've changed DNS etc, then I found advice to change to check /etc/conf.d/net file but the problem is I dont have this file

I have ~25 other files, netmount, net-online but not net and also ifconfig does not detect anything (only "lo")

Yet I haven't found any solutions, can you suggest me anything I can do?   :Sad: 

I've booted live CD and installed stage3 amd64 normal iso. (no multilib/hardened) 

I've been using linux for some time but I can bet all my money I have my knowledge is smallest on this forum.

And I apologize for my grammar mistakes but it's 2:20 am now.

SOLUTION

You just have to carefully select the correct drivers for Your interface, as mentioned below. It's easy to get lost in those options.   :Embarassed: 

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting with ethernet, I'm pretty sure that the 8168 chipset requires additional firmware, and will then run with the 8169 driver; so back in your (chroot) start with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Last edited by devoid on Sat Jul 30, 2016 11:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian.au

Welcome to gentoo devoid,

How did you configure your kernel, manually or with genkernel? If you built a manual kernel first go back and make sure you compiled in the correct network drivers. If you setup with genkernel you have drivers and probably just haven't followed all the steps in https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/System#Networking_information

Installing the network as above should have prompted you to create the 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 and a few other things. Certainly wasn't worth trying to fix dns issues with no network installed, revert the changes made in relation to your 'dns issue' if you can remember them. 

If you follow the handbook network should come up out of the box and the standard setup with dhcp should work just fine.

You may find it easier to boot from systemrescuecd to get back into your (Chroot) so you have a graphical terminal and working network, so can browse the handbook while you troubleshoot the issue etc..

----------

## devoid

Thanks for that answer.

I've installed using manual compilation, not genkernel. 

Also I have two laptops so there is no problem in reading handbook while installing. 

I'm going to check those drivers, I'll post if I will fix this or no.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## devoid

After I think correct configuration it still shows information like before.

Any other solutions? Or is there any network manager that will help me a bit with configuration?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR interace enp9s0 does not exist

 

So what interface does exist? 

```
ip a
```

----------

## ian.au

 *devoid wrote:*   

> After I think correct configuration it still shows information like before.
> 
> Any other solutions? Or is there any network manager that will help me a bit with configuration?

 

Installing Gentoo (especially a manual kernel compile) requires you to get familiar with your HW. Can you post a bit more information? 

If you can post ie: the details of your network card and which kernel drivers you installed, whether any devices are now showing up in ifconfig (or indeed 

```
ip a
```

 as jaglover requested) then a reader at least has a chance of knowing where to start to assist.

Just saying you *think* you configured everything correctly doesn't give anything factual to go on. Show the steps you took, and quote the errors -  *Quote:*   

> it still shows information like before

  - what information did it show before? if no still no devices listed in ifconfig say that.

One reason I suggested sysrescuecd for booting into your chroot is that you can take a graphical environment, and then  have an easy way to copy / paste your configs and  any error messages to the forum from the target machine, which is a bit hard to do from another computer when your network is down  :Wink:  Also, being gentoo based Systemrescuecd places few quite valuable tools at your disposal. Most users here prefer it as an installation medium for these reasons.

----------

## devoid

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One reason I suggested sysrescuecd for booting into your chroot is that you can take a graphical environment, and then  have an easy way to copy / paste your configs and  any error messages to the forum from the target machine, which is a bit hard to do from another computer when your network is down  Also, being gentoo based Systemrescuecd places few quite valuable tools at your disposal. Most users here prefer it as an installation medium for these reasons.

 

ip a shows only "lo" loopback and at 2 position is "sto0@NONE <NOARP>

lspci | -i grep net shows:

Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter

Realtek Semiconductor RTL8111/8168/8411  for ethernet

Okay I got rescuecd, so now I should chroot and what configs I should paste you here?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ian.au

 *devoid wrote:*   

>  *ian.au wrote:*   
> 
> One reason I suggested sysrescuecd for booting into your chroot is that you can take a graphical environment, and then  have an easy way to copy / paste your configs and  any error messages to the forum from the target machine, which is a bit hard to do from another computer when your network is down  Also, being gentoo based Systemrescuecd places few quite valuable tools at your disposal. Most users here prefer it as an installation medium for these reasons. 
> 
> ip a shows only "lo" loopback and at 2 position is "sto0@NONE <NOARP>
> ...

 

Starting with ethernet, I'm pretty sure that the 8168 chipset requires additional firmware, and will then run with the 8169 driver; so back in your (chroot) start with 

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

Then add the Realtek 8169 kernel driver as a module, if you haven't already done so 

```
Symbol: R8169 [=m]  

  │ Type  : tristate  

  │ Prompt: Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support 

  │   Location:  

  │     -> Device Drivers  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])   

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y]) 

  │ (1)       -> Realtek devices (NET_VENDOR_REALTEK [=y])  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/Kconfig:97    

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_REALTEK [=y] && PCI [=y]  

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && CRC32 [=y] && MII [=m]
```

For your Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter. ath9k driver is needed: 

```

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS: 

  │ This will enable the support for the Atheros wireless drivers. 

  │ ath5k, ath9k, ath9k_htc and ar9170 drivers share some common code, this option 

  │ enables the common ath.ko module which shares common helpers.
```

So grep for that in your /usr/src/linux/.config - if not built you need to enable

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

    [*] Network device support  --->  

        [*] Wireless LAN  ---> 

            [M] Atheros Wireless Cards  --->

```

If you can't see the Atheros Wireless option under Wireless LAN you need to enable cfg80211 at

```

 Prompt: cfg80211 - wireless configuration API 

  │   Location: 

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y]) 

  │       -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])

```

Once these are set up correctly you should have some devices turn up in 

```
ip a
```

 that you can configure with reference to the network section of the handbook discussed previously.

----------

## Tony0945

If the r8169 built-in driver doesn't work (try it first) then emerge net-misc/r8168. I had to do this for my new GA-F2A88X-D3HP mobo. Also had to do that on my old MSI mobo, but there even r8168 didn't work well. Eventually gave up and bought an Intel card for that PC.

The new Gigabyte board is working well with the out of kernel driver, though. Try the in-kernel driver first.

----------

## devoid

Yea!

God bless you guys   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Networking works now, also I've installed xorg and xfce4, now I'm going to install some stuff like Chromium etc. and I have to read more about USE flags.

If I will configure this I'm sure I will install Gentoo on my second laptop too.

Thanks again! It's my life achievement, thanks x1000! It wouldn't have been possible without you.   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Last question - what I should install to manage my wireless connections from panel?

----------

## ian.au

 *devoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Last question - what I should install to manage my wireless connections from panel?

 

Glad you got up and running devoid  :Smile:  when you get a chance can you edit your first post in this thread and add [solved] to the title, that will differentiate this thread from threads where a user still requires assistance.

I'm not currently running any gentoo laptops, but used to use 

```
net-misc/wicd
```

 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wicd on my xfce4 install with my last laptop which worked fine.

You can also use 

```
net-misc/networkmanager
```

 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

Or you could just use dhcpcd to do it, via 

```
net-misc/dhcpcd-ui
```

 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd-ui any of these will give you a panel applet in Xfce4 iirc. 

Choose only one though, any of them should work well once configured. There are always a few alternatives with Gentoo.

----------

## Tony0945

 *devoid wrote:*   

> Networking works now,

 For future reference, which driver worked (r8169 or r8168) and what's your mobo model?

----------

## devoid

 *ian.au wrote:*   

>  *devoid wrote:*   
> 
> Last question - what I should install to manage my wireless connections from panel? 
> 
> Glad you got up and running devoid  when you get a chance can you edit your first post in this thread and add [solved] to the title, that will differentiate this thread from threads where a user still requires assistance.
> ...

 

Thanks again.

When I was leaving home and I tried to run Gentoo I had little problem with xfce (only icons displayed, nothing else) and I had very low resolution (since start so that was ok) I think it's GPU drivers fault so I have to check this when I'll be back.

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *devoid wrote:*   Networking works now, For future reference, which driver worked (r8169 or r8168) and what's your mobo model?

 

It was r8168 but I'm not 100% sure. When I'll be at home I'll post driver and mobo model.

----------

